# Into the Wood



## QuickSilver (Jan 2, 2015)

We saw this last weekend..  It's what is known as an "operetta"  which means most of the dialog is sung.  It is based on the Broadway Musical.  It's the story of a Witch who gets a childless baker and his wife to help her reverse a spell she cast many years ago.. which kind of backfired on her too.  

It wove the characters of Jack and the Beanstalk, Repunsal, Cindarella, and Little Red Riding Hood... all into the plot.  

My take... You have to love Broadway Musicals..   I do... so I enjoyed the movie..  If you don't... don't see it.   Although.. the performance of Meryl Streep is worth the ticket price.. She is nominated for Best Supporting Actress for this role.  As with anything this woman is in.. she is breathtaking in her role..     I would have to put this one at Three Silver Stars..


----------



## AprilT (Jan 2, 2015)

I love theater and musicals of the sort, growing up it was a big part of my life but, for some reason, I'm not as big on movie musicals, at least in some instances, I think it's more when it's more in modern day themes that they bug me a little, because I love many other types especially Phantom Of The Opera movie with Gerard Butler.  On the other hand, though not so modern, "Chicago" the movie musical, for the most part annoyed me.  There have been some I've loved and some like Chicago that just make me glad I rented the dvd so I can fast forward _past_ the sing song parts.

Anyway, I do want to see this movie especially for Meryl Streep's performance I just need to be prepared that this isn't in anyway the sweet story from childhood days, I hear it's rather more on the lines of how the original Grimm brothers might have written their stories in the olden days without all the sweetness.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 2, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I love theater and musicals of the sort, growing up it was a big part of my life but, for some reason, I'm not as big on movie musicals, at least in some instances, I think it's more when it's more in modern day themes that they bug me a little, because I love many other types especially Phantom Of The Opera movie with Gerard Butler.  On the other hand, though not so modern, "Chicago" the movie musical, for the most part annoyed me.  There have been some I've loved and some like Chicago that just make me glad I rented the dvd so I can fast forward to the sing song parts.
> 
> Anyway, I do want to see this movie especially for Meryl Streep's performance I just need to be prepared that this isn't in anyway the sweet story from childhood days, I hear it's rather more on the lines of how the original Grimm brothers might have written their stories in the olden days without all the sweetness.



Yes... it's very dark...  It delves into human failings and is filled with very subtle inuendos and astute life lessons..   You really must pay attention to appreciate it all.  It's worth seeing IMO..  So long as you know what to expect.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... it's very dark...  It delves into human failings and is filled with very subtle inuendos and astute life lessons..   You really must pay attention to appreciate it all.  It's worth seeing IMO..  So long as you know what to expect.



I'll try to get to see it next weekend, I'm seeing The other movie you talked about tomorrow evening, "The Imitation Game."  I do really want to see this one as well though.  

Thanks for all the reviews.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 2, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I'll try to get to see it next weekend, I'm seeing The other movie you talked about tomorrow evening, "The Imitation Game."  I do really want to see this one as well though.
> 
> Thanks for all the reviews.



Please come back and let me know how you liked each one of them!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Please come back and let me know how you liked each one of them!



I will.    Just purchased my ticket for IG, for tomorrow evening.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 3, 2015)

Anything with Johnny Depp in it is worth a look.
Meryl Streep as well? Bonus!


----------

